# Burstner 821i Elegance 2007 Awning



## Marble (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi all

We recently bought an Elegance 821i which we are thrilled with.
It's the model with out the driver's door.

We are going to France in it and want to fit a long awning to it.

Can anyone recommend which awning to buy and from where, bearing in mind there isn't a massive amount of room above the main door.

Many thanks

Marble.


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

If you are after a roll out awning. Fiamma do a bracket for your van so it will fit above the door

Phil


----------



## Marble (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks Phil

could you recomed a particular model????


----------



## RhinoInstalls (May 11, 2010)

There's two types, the f45 or zip. The difference being that the zip comes complete with fronts and sides, but I lot more expensive. But you can put fronts and sides on the f45, with a fiamma privacy room. They both come in half meter sides from 2.5m to 5.5m

Phil


----------

